# Ibanez S470 or Godin Velocity?



## dres_x

Which one should I get? The Velocity is $100 more expensive but has a maple fretboard. The Ibanez is an older Korean model (around 2005).

I play mainly alternative / rock but both seem very versatile.

I love the feel of the S470, but I've read many bad things about the Korean ones so I'm kinda unsure...on the other hand, the Velocity feels very solid and very well-built, but doesn't have that sexy thin body haha


----------



## Duster

Whenever I hear "anything" vs. "Godin", even not knowing the guitars, I will have a lot of confidence just voting for the Godin. Let's face it, it's going to be a higher quality product than anything else in its price range. I don't know why that is, but it is. 

The only reason NOT to buy Godin is based on aesthetics. Sometimes you just don't like the look of them, or they don't have the same sexy styling you're looking for. For example, the Exit 22 is a simple, brown, flat, slab-sided guitar that doesn't turn heads. I really don't want to buy it. But every time I pick one up, it begs me to take it home. The weight, the quality, the fretboard edges, the bolting of the neck, it all just feels so right. One day I know I will take one home, when I overcome my shallow aversion to its looks. Wait, we're still talking about guitars, right?

--- D


----------



## dres_x

hahahaha...I agree with you honestly, Godin guitars are ridiculously well-built for their price...this one doesn't look that bad either!










It's just that the attraction I have for the looks of the Ibanez is stronger










Looks aside I think I'd pick the Godin, but I'm wondering if in say, 5 years, I'll still think the Ibanez is a good guitar (cause I have a feeling I'll be playing the Godin after 20 years). If only Godin could make something sleek and slim like that hahaha


----------



## Duster

dres_x said:


> hahahaha...I agree with you honestly, Godin guitars are ridiculously well-built for their price...this one doesn't look that bad either!
> 
> It's just that the attraction I have for the looks of the Ibanez is stronger
> 
> Looks aside I think I'd pick the Godin, but I'm wondering if in say, 5 years, I'll still think the Ibanez is a good guitar (cause I have a feeling I'll be playing the Godin after 20 years). If only Godin could make something sleek and slim like that hahaha


It's not my style of guitar, so it's hard for me to judge the difference - they both look very similar to me. The headstock of the Ibanez is pointier, which to me is a negative, but you may think the opposite.

I think you're absolutely right in your assessment - I think there are lots of players who see guitars come and go, but I think many, many Godins end up in the hands of experienced players who keep them for a long time. 

--- D


----------



## Maxer

Those are both very nice looking guitars - and I think the Godin's a match for that Ibanez, sleek looks-wise. Have to say I dig that Ibanez colour, though. Cool jack, too... slick design. As far as what will retain its value more in five years, I don't know. I'm betting either one would be a great player... the chief and most immediate difference would be, I'd say, in the feel of the neck.

Duster:a word about Exit 22s, since you mentioned it.. they're not slabs. Look carefully at the front and note the forearm contour... not as deep as a Strat but it's there. Now flip it over. It's got a deep tummy cut. The Exit 22 is a great guitar but it's not a slab. Now your Tele - that's a slab. I agree that the rather plain finish makes it look like an honest working man's guitar, though... that's what I like about it.


----------



## Duster

Maxer said:


> Duster:a word about Exit 22s, since you mentioned it.. they're not slabs. Look carefully at the front and note the forearm contour... not as deep as a Strat but it's there. Now flip it over. It's got a deep tummy cut. The Exit 22 is a great guitar but it's not a slab. Now your Tele - that's a slab. I agree that the rather plain finish makes it look like an honest working man's guitar, though... that's what I like about it.


Don't get me wrong, I didn't mean to malign the Exit-22. I know the contours you're talking about, I have sat down with the guitar many, many times in various guitar shops. Like I said, everything about it is well designed, thought out, and feels 100% completely right. I was only referring to the aesthetics - you hit it right on the head by calling it an honest working man's guitar. I just LOOKS like a slab, but anyone who has tried one knows that it's not. Like I said, one day I'll give in to the inevitable and take one home....

--- D


----------



## Maxer

Hey Duster, I see them used on the GTA Craigslist from time to time. I think I even saw a lefty some time ago, if memory serves. Great bang for the buck, especially if you can land a used one.


----------



## Mooh

Godin. Nothing really wrong with the Ibanez, other than the vibrato unit, and I prefer the looks and feel of Godins generally. If a Canadian connection is meaningful to you (it is to me), Godin.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dres_x

The biggest pro for the Ibanez is its shape. Its really really thin and lightweight.










The Ibanez has a really thin neck...its more of a "shredder" guitar although I find it comfortable. 

I know the Godin is a great guitar, but one of the reasons I haven't jumped on it is because I currently have a Yamaha Pacifica which is also HSS and has a similar feel (though the Godin still blows it away).

If I had the money I'd get both haha...but guitars being just a side hobby I can't justify that (nor would I have the time to play both as much as they deserve ).


----------



## sbowman128675

funny. i had the same problem. but it was a ibanez RG or a Godin LG. i went with the Godin. GO WITH GODIN, there amazing guitars.


----------



## rhh7

Godin in a heartbeat.


----------



## Maxer

Man, that Ibanez is tissue-thin. That's crazy slender. Great photo, but I like my guitars to have more substance to them... more wood might resonate or sustain more, ya know?

Maybe not... bet it would be quite comfortable in the weight category at least. But I'm still Godin-biased.


----------



## OMGRLY?

I'd go with the Godin, IMO.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves

How much do you think you will use the tremolo? That ZR bridge on the Ibanez is a fantastic design...I'm more of a fixed-bridge type of a person but the ZR is a great improvement on the FR.


----------



## Budda

I'd go with whichever guitar felt better - everything else be damned.


----------



## dres_x

Unfortunately both guitars are at different stores so I can't compare them side-by-side. Guess I'll just have to go play them some more.

I don't use the trem that much.

Seems like most ppl are vouching for the Godin! hehe, both guitars have about the same amount of unplugged sustain, but I haven't been overly scientific about measuring this.


----------



## Budda

which one did you find more comfortable? you said that you liked the feel of the ibanez, but you "heard bad things" about korean models (i've heard bad things about some USA guitars... so?), whereas you like the solid build quality of the godin, but the body is not as comfortable.

They're both good guitars. You just have to determine which one is good enough for you.


----------



## Maxer

I'm with Budda. Don't let the Made in Korea thing dissuade you from going for the Ibanez if your gut tells you it's the one. I have several Korean guitars that I absolutely love playing.


----------



## Duster

"Made in Korea" is becoming more and more a stamp of high quality. I wish more things were made in Korea!  I remember when "Made in Japan" was a negative, now it's the gold standard. Korea's not that far off. Musical instruments made in Korea will likely be very high quality - not a reason to shy away from a guitar.

--- D


----------



## James_E

Godin guitars are great, well made great sounding guitars with great features.

And I hate them.

I cannot stand the necks. Not on a single one I've tried. I desperately want to like them because man they are quality instruments. But I can't.

I've just picked up a used IB SZ4020 Prestige. Wow. I'll do an NGD post soon.


----------

